# can anyone help with custom splash screens?



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

whats up guys? i have a samsung fascinate rooted up running ths build 6.5. now i have it all themed up with the help of some friends. now im trying to change my splash screen. u know when u first turn on the phone and u see samsung? i know there r ways to change this. however through hours of reading and trying countless methods i cannot do it. ive read the heimdall is the best way but i cant get it to run. i keep getting a error saying i have a missing qtcode4.dll file. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

i think the more common term is "boot animation," in any case - here you go. the ones i've used are installed via a zip file in recovery.


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

i know about the boot animations. i have a custom one on my phone. im talking about the very very first screen that comes up. the one that says samsung. i know there is a way to change that. i know its kinda pointless but involved in a bet with a friend.


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

well i must apologize then. and i don't know how to change that out.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

There was a way if you go back to a touch wiz rom. Maybe it would carry over to 6.5

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

